# Suche bestimmtes BMX aus den frühen 80ern



## neuronic (7. August 2018)

Tach!

Beim wehmütigen Zurückblicken in die mehr oder minder glücklichen Kindertage bin auf die Erinnerungen an mein erstes BMX-Rad gestoßen: ein "BMX 2000", ich glaube aus dem Quelle-Katalog.

Es war zu schwer und zu doof, weil eigentlich wollte ich ein anderes (gab's aber nicht weil zu teuer), nämlich das, was meine beiden Freunde damals hatten - und das suche ich jetzt:

- vermutlich aus dem Jahr '82 oder '83
- vermutlich aus einem Versandhauskatalog
- gelber Rahmen mit doppeltem Oberrohr
- gelbe Kunstofflaufräder mit ca. 8-12 Speichen (keine fünfspeichigen Tuffs)
- Trommelbremsen
- auffällig breiter, flacher Vorbau
- "Liege" oder so ähnlich (kein Ra-"Leigh")

Hat irgendjemand irgendeine Ahnung/Erinnerung, was das gewesen sein könnte...?

Thanks!


----------



## Lousa (8. August 2018)

hm, doppeltes Oberrohr ist mir meist bekannt von Haro oder Torker.

Schon mal im https://bmxmuseum.com/ geschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neuronic (8. August 2018)

Jepp, schon ewig gesucht, im bmxmuseum, auch in jeglicher Form google etc., nichts gefunden ... doppelte Oberrohre gab's ja auch von Batavus und anderen.

Bzgl. des Names (halt irgendwas kurzes mit L + Vokal(e) + Konsonant(en)) bin ich mir auch ziemlich sicher, ich hatte gehofft jemanden zu finden, der vielleicht so ein Rad gehabt hat und sich deshalb erinnert.


----------



## Lousa (1. Dezember 2018)

guck, ein ähnliches wird gerade bei ebay angeboten:

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/atala-bmx-vintage-fahrrad-80er/1002206839-217-6423


----------



## Southwest69 (15. September 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach war das ein Batavus. Mein Kumpel hatte eins in rot, gelbe Plastikfelgen (wie von dir beschrieben) und es war keine durchgehende Kurbel eingebaut, sondern ein normales Vierkantlager mit Alukurbeln. Ich hab ihn damals nicht darum beneidet, aber heute würde ich dafür töten das mir so`n Ding in die Hände fällt.     Ooops, Link gefunden, guck mal hier:  https://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/batavus/42213


----------

